# Homemade Detangler Recipes..



## barefoot

I've been looking up information for detanglers.. I use Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine and it's awfully expensive, as much as I love it. Has anyone used a homemade detangler or perhaps a human detangler?

Also, off subject (sort of) I have a dark bay and white paint and wasn't sure if I should buy separate shampoos for each color. I currently have Quic Silver for the white spots and Quic Color for the dark spots.. is that necessary? I wasn't sure if either cleaned up both spots nicely rather than using two.


----------



## hotreddun

$10 for a 4 oz tube! I know! I would love a homemade recipe too.


----------



## dreamrideredc

i use little kids detangler like suave! its super cheap, works great, and not to mention comes in very sweet scents - my favorite is green apple and coconut! lol! =]


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

All i really use for a detangler is mane and tail conditioner and water in a spray bottle.

Squeeze about 2 squirts of conditioner into the spray bottle
fill the rest up with water.
shake and there you go.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

DPN has a good receipe  I used to use that all the time and that way you can just leave it in. I now use Coconut Oil which is more for making the hair longer and thicker and healthier and Eqyss products! they are all natural and wont dry out the hair like Cowboy magic and Show Sheen they are all natural. Works great! I can definitely tell a difference using both products on my mare


----------



## JadedEyes

I just bought baby shampoo. You can use it everywhere and especially on the face. It's no tear formula. I also just got human detangler, also for babies. They work great. It's it cheap too. Dollar store is my very best friend. Hehe...


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Infusium 23 leave in conditioner. Buy it when it goes on sale at WallyMart. JMHO I thought it worked better than the other conditioners I tried, depends maybe on the horse, some swish their tail more or tend to get knots more than others.


----------



## Miss Lilly

Miss Lily

the best DIY I've found is to mix Lazer Sheen 1.5 ozs in distilled water. shake thoroughly to make sure it is mixed properly, then add a quart of Infusium 23, shake again vigorously to blend the conditioner in thoroughly. Then add 1/4 cup of either Coconut oil or Argan oil for additional moisturizing to keep the silicone from the lazer sheen from drying the mane/tail hair. Spray thoroughly into mane and tail after mixing all ingredients together and work thru mane and tail hair with fingers. do not use a comb, or brush yet. Wait at least 4-6 hrs or until completely dry. Then comb thru. Your horses will have the most beautiful manes and tails and they will be thick , healthy and flowing.
It also has a natural sunscreen for horses out in the pastures and weather. They will look show ready. It took me years to figure out this mixture on my Reiners and Ranch horses. My old broodmares look like Divas. Enjoy )


----------



## mertastic

Can't help you with horse detangler, I will never stray from cowboy magic unless proven otherwise!  

For the shampoo, I use dog whitening shampoo on my palomino's tail. Works as good as whatever "fancy namebrand" horsey stuff they have. I think the color shampoos actually just wear out after awhile, they aren't permanent or change your horses coat so I would probably just stick with one bottle of cheap suave for the routine baths and then do the color and white shampoo when you are going out or show.


----------



## Wallaby

I just use coconut oil mixed with a little tiny bit of argan oil - it does the trick really well, and my gelding's hair stays pretty manageable. He has a RIDICULOUS amount of hair, so manageable is a must! I use mayyyybe a tablespoon or two for both his mane and tail - you have to spread it out well, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## weeedlady

I've been using plain ole' Coconut Oil from the grocery. Pretty happy with it. Detangles nicely and makes Raven's mane and tail feel soft and silky.

I use it on my own hair also.

Your do have to be careful to not overdo it. It can get really greasy if you use too much.


----------



## Golden Horse

Wallaby said:


> I just use coconut oil mixed with a little tiny bit of argan oil - it does the trick really well, and my gelding's hair stays pretty manageable.



Second this one....and you don't need much


----------



## jaydee

Don't use anything with silicone in it (read the label) - it breaks down and creates a sticky layer that makes the tail permanently tangled unless you use more of it - it also traps in stains so makes a white tail turn yellow
Wash in a shampoo that's also silicone free and brush in a little light oil for extra shine
It takes a while to remove all the silicone build up but its worth doing and will save you a ton of money


----------

